# Radio internet sur Apple TV 2015



## fabrice16 (4 Novembre 2015)

bonjour 
Sur ce jolie petit boîtier noir 2015 ou sont passés les radio internet ?
Sur la version 3G il y avait un icône "Radio" sur lesquels on avait un accès à une multitude de radio. Plutôt sympathique pour créer des ambiances selon les soirées. 

Je ne suis pas abonné à Apple Music. Mais je voudrais retrouver toutes ces radio que l'on avait avant. 

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (4 Novembre 2015)

Tu peux télécharger une app pour écouter la radio, "myTuner Free" est très bien, radios françaises ou d'autres pays et c'est gratuit.


----------

